# Starting out with Minolta Maxxum 300si



## Dialectic10 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, I'm a total newbie and I just started using my family's old camera.
It's a Minolta Maxxum 300si with the stock lenses. I've been taking pictures with it for about a week now.
I've developed 2 rolls of film already. I currently use Fujifilm Superia XTra 800iso.
I was just wondering on what things I can do with it to improve? Better lenses? Different film? etc. etc

Thanks, 

Dialectic


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 13, 2011)

Unlike DSLR's you have the ability to change the characteristics of the image by utilizing different films.
I suggest you get some low speed film. Lower ISO has finer grain.
In the old days ... I only used 100 ISO or lower ... current day, these film speeds are harder to find (not sure if anyone makes colour negative film in low speed anymore).


High quality lenses are always an improvement: A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)
What lenses do you have ?


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jun 13, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> High quality lenses are always an improvement: A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)
> What lenses do you have ?



THANKS A LOT for your response.
The lowest I found at my local retail store is 100 ISO. I'll try using those. I do _*love*_ grainy looking color film pictures.

The lenses that came with the camera is an AF 35-70 49mm. I'm not sure what the specs are. I'll definitely look into learning more about A Mounts. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually, I don't know if "grainy" is the adjective I want to use, but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2011)

Grainy ... silver particles in film are very evident -> http://www.lazygranch.com/images/ttr/oct2004/radfac1.jpg

The higher the ISO ... the more evident the grain.


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jun 14, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> The higher the ISO ... the more evident the grain.



How can I get a quality to something close like this (http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmfqucTOwW1qb33pwo1_500.jpg)
with my not so good camera? Is it all about exposure?


----------



## MellowFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Dialectic!
I'm also a beginner and I have the same camera as you. How do you like it?
As for me, I enjoy it. It's easy to use. haha


----------



## Pgeobc (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going to disagree with nearly everyone else. As a new photographer, your primary goal should be to pick one camera, one lens (any normal lens will do~50mm), and shoot a modest speed film. Use this same equipment over and over until you are thoroughly familiar with it/them. Take pictures like crazy, paying attention to basic composition rules and use the opportunities you find to catch special shots when the come along. Learn to shoot an acceptable picture of any subject: acceptable from the standpoint of exposure, focus, center of interest, and composition.

As you take pictures, learn from them. You may or may not need to seek outside advice, but sometimes it helps, sometimes not.

A few don'ts: don't get involved in a gear acquisition race. The exact sharpness of your lens is only a small issue in your photography and camera goodies are seldom the deciding factor(s) in the difference between a really good and a ho-hum photograph.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2011)

Dialectic10 said:


> How can I get a quality to something close like this (http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmfqucTOwW1qb33pwo1_500.jpg)
> with my not so good camera? Is it all about exposure?



Hmm, that is not a very good photo (in my opinion).
Over exposed, poor colour (probably caused by the over exposure).
You can easily do better than that. Yes, it is important to learn about light and exposure.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2011)

Learning requires understanding. First read the manual: Minolta Maxxum 300si, Maxxum RZ330si, instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

Read this stuff: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum-photo-gallery/123160-tutorial-thread.html

Then keep attention to threads in this forum.


[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Learning without thought is labor lost.  ~Confucius[/FONT]


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks pgeobc and dxq!!! Time to gain some experience!


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pgeobc said:


> A few don'ts: don't get involved in a gear acquisition race. The exact sharpness of your lens is only a small issue in your photography and camera goodies are seldom the deciding factor(s) in the difference between a really good and a ho-hum photograph.



Bad news... I probably spent too much money on gears now. I've been spending money left and right on ebay... =[
I just bought a rangefinder on ebay that didn't even work... The seller was misleading. I'm planning to get an actual rangefinder that works well and that's it! No more spending on equipment for awhile. Just me, a maxxum, a x-700... and hopefully, a rangefinder.


----------

